# wapimo.com 88044



## kannalles (30 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte hier einen Hinweis einstellen. Meine Tochter hat neuerdings kostenpflichtige SMS von wapimo.com erhalten. Sie hatte allerdings keinerlei ABO bestellt (habe ihre Verbindungsnachweise geprüft). Ich weiß nicht wie die an ihre Handynummer gekommen sind. Die Seite von wapimo.com enthält keinerlei Hinweise wie ein ABO gekündigt werden kann. Auch sonst habe ich über wapimo.com wenig in Erfahrung bringen können, außer dass der Server in TelAviv steht.
 Zudem habe ich diesen Link entdeckt: www.gutefrage.net/frage/hilfe-bin-ich-auf-betrueger-reingefallen

Hab erstmal versucht das ABO nach o. a. Link abzubestellen.
Melde mich wieder wenn ich weiß ob es geklappt hat.:-?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hallo kannalles,
meiner Tochter ist es jetzt auch so ergangen. Sie sagt sie hat ihre Handynummer auch keinem gegeben und ist auch auf keine entsprechende Seite gekommen. Heute wurde ihr das zweite Mal Geld abgezogen (beim ersten Mal hat sie es mir nicht gesagt.). Jetzt ist die Prepaidkarte fast leer. Ich weiß mir nicht anderes zu helfen und werde ihr wohl eine neue Prepaidnummer holen oder hast Du schon genaueres herausgefunden? Kündigen möglich?


----------



## Shari (6 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Mir ergeht es genauso. 
Ich bekomm plötzlich kostenpflichtige SMS habe die aber sofort gekündigt.
Jetzt eine Woche später bekomme ich immer noch Geld abgezogen.
Ich weiß auch nich weiter.


----------



## kannalles (6 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hi, habe neulich in der Hektik etwas übersehen. Ich war zunächst dem Link vom Handy gefolgt (http://wapimo.com/contents...) und da hab' ich nichts weiter rausgkriegt. Wenn man allerdings unter www.wapimo.com nachschaut findet man die benötigten INFOS.
Das Abo soll man mit "STOP Content" (man beachte die Schreibweise) kündigen können. Ob das jedoch funktioniert weiß ich nicht, da ich zwar gekündigt jedoch auch gleichzeitig die Karte gesperrt habe. 
Ich denke hier hilft nur der Anwalt!:unzufrieden:


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Du musst das www mitschreiben, dann klappen alle links


[Hintergrund]
[wapimo.com]

da kommt man nur zu einem "Demo-Download". Wenn man etwas weiter sucht, findet man ein "Affiliate-Programm": Wer andere dazu bringt, den Müll downzuloaden, bekommt dafür Geld.
--> http://www.coolwhois.com/d/wapimo.com
--> mobilenob.com/en/index?m=&page=signup

Damit schieben diese Firmen die Verantwortung endgültig ins Nirwana - und überall klingelt die Kasse: Bei den Providern, bei den Müll-Content-Firmen, bei Kriminellen aller Art. Manche nennen das "innovativ", andere Wegelagerei.


Damit das mal hier steht:
Nortcon Ltd
15th Karin street. Tel Aviv, Israel, 67132
Tel: (+972)-0772113366
Fax: (+972)-3-5614431
nortcon.com/c/index?page=about

Da sind andere auch schon gelandet


Die andere Spur führt nach Zypern
wapimo.com/terms/de.html


MobileNobo Limited (siehe auch hier)
(bereits im Februar: Warnung bei Computerbild)

Strovolou 77, Strovolos Center
Flat/Office 204 Strovolos
Zypern
Postfach P.C. 2818
Nicosia auf Zypern
E-Mail: [email protected]
Manchmal heißt es auch "Flat 2004" - diese Adresse ist dann der zypriotische Zwilling zu "95 Wilton Road" - und diese Adresse ist eine bekannte Abzockeradresse (Briefkastenfirma)
(früher war das "C*** & P***", heute nur noch "E*** & P***")

Ist aber egal, denn die Verantwortlichen der Nortcon sind öffentlich

Nortcon Ltd
Carlibach [korrekt: Karlibach 15]
Tel aviv, Tel aviv 12555
Israel
Domain Name: MOBILENOB.COM
Administrative Contact:
ltd, Nortcon sh***(at)nortcon.com

sh*** ist der Vorname des CEO ("Geschäftsführer")

Man findet die Firma auch auf einer Pornoanbieterliste, dann mit dem (nicht uninteressanten) Adresszusatz "Ramat-Gan"
down.co.il  	Nortcon LTD.
Ramat-Gan  	 	Israel  	972-3-6134825  	 	
[email protected]
betzalel 1

down.co.il ist eine israelische Seite, führt u.a. zu pushmywap.com - das sieht dann wieder genauso aus wie wapimo.com


zB
pushmywap.com/c/index

Hier sind dann auch Preishinweise
wapimo.com/c/index

[und noch eine Adresse:
Ein Ganim 82 Petch-Tikva
   Petch-Tikva, Israel 494444
   IL]


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hallo alle zusammmen,

habe genau das gleiche durch. Jede Woche 4,99 abgebucht. Weiß jetzt aber wie man das wieder los wird. Einfach beim Telefonanbieter anrufen, bei mir war es T-Mobile, und denen das schildern. Die können dann alle Dritt-Anbieter ausschalten. Und so wird auch nichts mehr abgebucht.


----------



## WapimoOfer (21 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Die Abzocker haben mir auch 20€ gerippt. In einer email stand zum Abbestellen "stop content" zu schicken hat aber nicht geklappt. Danke des Postings habe ich es mit "STOP Content" versucht und tatsächlich eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekomen. Wie ich zu diesem schei.. Abo gkommen bin weiß der Herr alleine ich habe jednfalls nicht auf die LockSMS geantwortet


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hey ihr,
mir geht es auch so ich gebe euch mal einen tipp da im internet bei der verbraucher zentrahle steht, dass bei einer prämien-sms die summe der menge an geld die abgebucht wird setehen muss und bei mir nicht vorhanden ist würde ich empfehlen, wenn dies bei euch auch so ist, versuchen eine anzeige zu erstellen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Meiner Tochter ist es auch so gegangen....habe den Text, der in der AGB steht als Kündigung verschickt und auch eine Bestätigung erhalten. Müsste ja noch in der Widerrufszeit liegen, da die Mitteilung, dass nun abgebucht wurde, gerade eine Stunde alt war. Habe auch medion informiert...aber ich glaube, die schalten die Drittanbieter nicht aus, oder?


----------



## Ve Ma (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

wenn so eine sms von der  88044 Wapimo.com ankommt , eine Sms zurück senden mit  STOP Content     dann kommt rückantwort dass das Abo erfolgreich gekündigt ist!
Hoffe das ist jetzt auch so........


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*



Ve Ma schrieb:


> wenn so eine sms von der  88044 Wapimo.com ankommt , eine Sms zurück senden mit  STOP Content     dann kommt rückantwort dass das Abo erfolgreich gekündigt ist!
> Hoffe das ist jetzt auch so........



Ich habe es auch gemacht und es geht. Keine sms mehr und keine abzocke...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Vielen dank an kannalles 
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und es hat geklappt.Hoffe es bleib auch so.

M.F.G
S.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hab an einem kostenlosen Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und war promt, ohne vorherige Ankündigung in diesem Abo. Erhielt sofort drei SMS, in einer stand, kündigen durch SMS an 88044 "stop content". Hab sofort diese SMS abgeschickt und auch promt eine Antwort mit dem Hinweis"Abo erfolgreich beendet" erhalten.

LG Melanie


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Also noch mal an alle... mir ist das auch schon mehrfach passiert bin auch erst 17 und hab nicht jeden monat meine karte voll ( benutze Prepaid) so jedenfalls, nach knapp jeder aufladung im Abstand von 2-3 tagen habe ich immer eine nachricht bekommen :E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mobile NOBO berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner. So.. welchen Partner ? wäre die erste frage, natürlich wird auch nicht geschildert wie es zu kündigen ist... und aber kurz auf diese SMS folgte immer noch eine 2. die mir dann den hinweis gab mal hinterher zu googlen. Sie lautete: Ihre Spiele Content
so und das wars, Ausserdem ich habe niemals ein ABO abgeschlossen.. -.-
aber gut nach dem googlen bin ich dann hier gelandet und es hieß nach schreiben einer SMS mit dem Inhalt "STOP Content" wie schon hier erwähnt das folgendes Abo beendet werden sollte...  DANKE AN ALLE!  hoffe es kommen keine SMS dieser Richtung mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

habe auch von dieser nummer geld abgezogen bekommen und zurück geschrieben Stop content kurz darauf kam eine kündigungsbestätigung hoffe mal die abzockerei hört auf da ich kein abo abgeschlossen hatte


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Eine Bitte an die Damen und Herren
*
Unregistriert* *Gast*
* 					Beiträge: n/a 				*


Gilt auch in diesem Thread ...
Eine Registrierung erhöht exorbitant die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation ...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

mir ist auch dasselbe passiert,  habe gerade "STOP Content" verschickt und die bestätigung bekommen,  trotzdem reicht mir das nicht..  geld wurde genug abgezogen..  ich würde gerne wissen ob man die i-wie anzeigen kann bzw. ob es jemand bereits getan hat


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*



Ve Ma schrieb:


> wenn so eine sms von der  88044 Wapimo.com ankommt , eine Sms zurück senden mit  STOP Content     dann kommt rückantwort dass das Abo erfolgreich gekündigt ist!
> Hoffe das ist jetzt auch so........



Danke echt! DU hast mir GEHOLFEN! Ich dachte es geht NIE vorbei! DANKE! Es hat geklappt!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

ich habe von euch ei abo undter der tel: (...) und dises abo wolte ich lüchen bekomm das aber irgendwie nicht raus was soll ich machen bitte um rückruf


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hier bei uns kannst Du nichts kündigen. Hier ist ein Forum in dem Du lesen kannst WIE man sich helfen kann.
Kündigen kannst Du nur beim Betreiber des Dienstes und/oder bei Deinem Mobilfunkprovider eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen


----------



## Sporty1989 (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Bin wohl letzte Woche auch Opfer dieser Abzocker geworden. Am 3.1 kam von der 88044 eine leere SMS. Dachte mir erst nichts bei und hab die SMS auch erst später im Eingang wahrgenommen, bis ich letzte Woche mal, wie ich es oft mache, bei meiner Kostenkontrolle nachgeschaut habe und plötzlich 4,99 € für 1 Stück von einem Drittanbieter aufleuchtete.

Der Telekom in meinem Fall habe ich das Problem geschildert, die können mir jedoch nicht sagen, von welcher Firma das abgebucht wird. Daher muss ich mal am Ende des Monats auf meine Rechnung und schauen, ob das auch diess wapimo hier ist. "STOP Content" habe ich vorhin mal hingesimst, kam jedoch keine Bestätigung zurück (ich habe ja auch lediglich die Kurznummer 88044 und keinerlei Firmennamen in der SMS, sowie nichts von ABO etc.)

Die Telekom hat jedoch schon die Drittanbieter seit heute Morgen sperren lassen, sodass da von anderer Seite nichts mehr kommen kann. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das ABO noch weiterläuft die nächsten Wochen und weiteres abgebucht wird.

Finde es nur eine große Frechheit, wenn jetzt schon ABO-Sachen abgebucht werden, ohne dass man sich jemals auf der Seite registriert hat oder SMS hingeschickt hat. Denn war mit meinem Handy, seit ich es im August neu habe, nie auf irgendwelchen Klingeltönen, Chats, usw. Seiten, geschweige denn habe irgendwie da meine Handynummer angegeben. 

Bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht und ob das auch wapimo hier war.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hi Leute! 
ich hatte das Problem auch. Ich habe eine sms bekommen und dann wurde mir Geld abgezogen. Ich danke euch für den Hinweis es mit "STOP content" zu beenden, einfach eine sms zurück schicken mit diesen Wörtern so kann man das Appo kündigen auch wenn man nie eins machen lassen hat. ich weiß nicht wie die an meiner nummer dran gekommen sind. Bei mir hat es auf jedenfall geklappt. 

lg an alle


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hallo an alle  mein Geld verschwand andauernd und ich wunderte mich , ich telefoniere nicht viel . Dann kamen immer 88044 Meldungen ,und ich bin sie nicht los geworden . Aber jetzt habe ich STOP Content gesendet und bekam die Meldung Abo beendet. Viele Grüsse Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch gemacht und es geht. Keine sms mehr und keine abzocke...



ich  bitte  sie, schmeisenh sie mich raus  bitte.ich danke.


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Das Forum hier ist nicht Dein AboProvider.
Da mußt Du schon hier im Thread lesen was auf Dich zutrifft und dann entsprechend handeln
Bei Deinen reichlichen Informationen kann hier niemand sagen welcher Beitrag für Dich interessant sein könnte


----------



## sepplmoos (20 April 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

OK, die Posts hier sind zwar schon einige Zeitz alt, aber die ****organisation wapimo scheint weiterhin ihr Unwesen zu treiben. Ich weiß nicht, wie die zu den Handy-Nummern kommen, allein über Webseiten .... ich weiß nicht. Da ich nicht auf die übliche Forenhäme, sondern lieber mein Wissen preis gebe, hier ist es also:
1. Nirgendwo im Internet seine Handy-Nummer angeben - das geht niemand etwas an!!!
2. Im Fall des Falles umgehend mit seinem Provider Kontakt aufnehmen (T-Mobile, O2 etc) - geht auch per Email, dann kosts nix und geht in der Regel auch schnell - und die Drittanbieterdienste sperren lassen. Das funktioniert aber offensichtlich leider nur bei Prepaid-Karten gut. Bei Handy-Verträgen werden bei einem abgeschlossenen Abo die Beträge trotzdem weiterhin abgebuchgt. Dann ist alles was zusätzlich kostet gesperrt, also Klingeltöne, Spiele, Wetter, Pornos und sonstiger unnötiger Handy-Kram. Nein, ich bin nicht verklemmt :roll:
Mit einem Besuch der Webseiten dieser "Anbieter" zur Aufhebung der Zusendungen oder des Abos wär ich extrem vorsichtig, :wall:denn a) könnten da zusätzlich weitere sensib le Daten weitergegeben werden und man weiß nie, was sich von deren Webseite automatisch und ohne Wissen des Nutzers auf den Rechner runterlädt. Das kann ein böses Erwachen geben. Wenn dann nur von einem Rechner aus, der sonst nicht für Bankgeschäfte und dergleichen verwendet wird. Den würd ich anschließend komplett platt machen (sprich Festplatt formatieren und neu installieren!!!). Sorry, ich bin nicht paranoid :sun:- aber wer mir unaufgefordert SMS schickt, für die ich zahlen soll, dem trau auch sonst noch so einige Schweinereien zu! 
3. Sollte euch solch ein "Anbieter" überlistet haben, auf jeden Fall die Bundesnetzagentur einschalten. Formulare gibts auf Bundesnetzagentur Startseite dann Downloads und das Formblatt für die jeweilge Mitteilung herunterladen, ausfüllen und per Email an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken.
Je mehr das tun, um so weniger Knallköpfe werden auf die Idee kommen, euch das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen zu wollen, weil sie alle eine auf's Dach bekommen. (So etwas für staatliche Ministerien hätte nochmal eine besondere Qualität  )
So, hoffe das hilft so manchem/r Hilfesuchenden/r :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hey Leute 

also ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie ungefähr alle
4,99€ jede Woche 

aber ich habe den tipp mit dem STOP Content Versucht

und habe die Antwort bekommen 

Ihr Abonnement wurde Erfolgreich beendet.

Ob das jetzt wirklich was gebracht hat werde ich nexte Woche erst erfahren 
ob se mir wieder was abbuchen oder nicht aber soweit scheint es ja zu funktionieren 
Danke mal an die Leute die das rausgefunden haben 

LG
Beau


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke mal an die Leute die das rausgefunden haben


Zum Anbieter, der MobileNobo Ltd. aus Zypern, gehts übrigens hier entlang: Impressum



> *Anschrift*
> MobileNobo LIMITED
> Strovolou 77,  			Strovolos Center, Flat/Office 204 Strovolos, Nicosia in Cyprus
> Postfach P.C. 2818, Nicosia Cypru
> ...


Zu den AGB gehts hier: ALLGEMEINE GESCHÄFTSBEDINGUNGEN MOBILENOBO



> * [FONT=Arial\] » 7 Kündigung[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 7.1  Eine Kündigung ist durch beide Vertragspartner jederzeit ohne Angabe von Gründen  schriftlichmöglich.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Deutschland ist ja von einem funktionierenden Verbraucherschutz so weit entfernt, wie Berlin von Auckland. Dort in Auckland, Neuseeland, überprüfte die zuständige Behörde* die Webseiten von Mobile Nobo und forderte die Firma mehrfach vergebens auf, sich endlich an die dortigen Regeln zu halten. Da das nichts brachte, kam es u.a. zu folgenden Entscheidungen:



> 2.  The SP is ordered to stop all current subscriptions to the service with immediate effect.
> (_Der Anbieter wird aufgefordert, alle bestehenden Abos mit sofortiger Wirkung zu kündigen)_
> 
> 3.  The SP is ordered to provide the WASPA Secretariat with a list of all its
> ...


(nur ungefähre Übersetzungen)

Tja. Neuseeländer müsste man sein. Wir sind aber dumme Deutsche und lassen uns von der Politik und internationalen (hier: israelischen) Gaunern verarschen. Tja. So ist das.

* die "WASPA" (wireless applications service provider association, "Mobilfunkdienstleistungsanbietervereinigung") ist keine Behörde, eher eine Art "Selbstregulationsinstitution" - aber sie kann Strafen verhängen.

(Übrigens haben die Israelis in Neuseeland weiter gegen die Regeln verstoßen, weil sie - als gute Kaufleute - rechnen können: Gewinn abzüglich Strafen ist größer als der Kapitaleinsatz... Aber immerhin: Dort gibt es eine Kontrolle... Wer sich bei seinem zuständigen Diätenkassierer im Bundestag beschweren will, kann durchaus mal erwähnen, dass es in anderen Ländern wenigstens eine nicht ausreichende Kontrolle gibt - ggü. keiner ernsthaften Kontrolle im Abzockparadies Deutschland...)


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

thank you thank you thank you it worked with the return sms "stop content" they are thieving bastards and should be put in jail ,thanks again a happy Englishman


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

Hallo zusammen! Dieser scheiß ist die reinste abzocke!!! Schlimm was es heut zu Tage alles gibt. Ich habe auch niemals ein ABBo gewollt. Die haben einfach so ne scheiß SMS geschickt die ich geöffnet hab...sonst nix....plötlich war mein Guthaben futsch!!! Also die kündigung klappt wirklich mit "STOP Content" (mit " !!!!)


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Schlimm was es heut zu Tage alles gibt.


Keine Bange, das wird zukünftig noch schlimmer werden!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: wapimo.com 88044*

every time i buy my credit they always send me an sms saying that i ordered some games which i even dont know and then right away they deduct me €4.99 from my credit.my question is:-do we have rights against such thieves and how come until now they are still operating?
I am gonna try this ` STOP content` thing and how i hope it works.


----------



## Aylando79 (9 August 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: wapimo.com 88044*
> 
> Ich habe es auch gemacht und es geht. Keine sms mehr und keine abzocke...


----------



## Aylando79 (9 August 2011)

zu der nr. wapimo.com 88044 kann ich nicht antworten ,nur löschen. ich habe eine sms an 88044 gesendet mit STOP Content ich weiss aber nicht ob es geklappt hat,denn ich habe keine antwort gekriegt. 
weiss einer darüber bescheid???


----------



## ttt (19 August 2011)

ich hab das mit STOP CONTENT gemacht hab aber keine bestätigung bekommen !


----------



## rosita (21 Oktober 2011)

Danke - ihr habt mir geholfen.
Habe eine SMS an die *Tel.-Nr. 88044* mit dem Text *"STOP Content"* gesendet und habe dann kurz darauf eine Meldung erhalten, dass der Vertrag somit gelöscht sei.
(Allerdings habe ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen)


----------



## jubodo (8 November 2011)

Nach all der Aufregung über die Abzocke von MobileNOBO bin ich zumindest froh, dass ich mit meinem Problem nicht allein bin auf der Welt. Vielen Dank für die hoffentlich hilfreichen Tipps. habe die erwähnte "Stop content"-SMS gesendet, aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten. Fall es geklappt hat, melde ich mich nochmal. Werde auf jeden Fall die Drittanbieter bei meinem Mobilfunkbetreiber sperren lassen und die zu Unrecht ergaunerten Beträge zurückfordern. Hoffentlich klappt das.

MfG Jubodo


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2011)

Rückfordern ohne Anwalt - einen Versuch ists immer wert - aber erhoffe Dir ohne Anwalt nicht zuviel


----------



## Xox (21 November 2011)

Habe jetzt schon 3x das "STOP Content" an die 88044 geschickt und nichts ist passiert, es wird immer noch fleissig abgebucht. Jetzt war meine Perpad Karte leer und ich habe extra ne Woche gewartet mit dem aufladen, aber heute morgen sind die 4,99 wieder abgebucht worden, :-( ist doch echt zum kotzen.........sorry


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2011)

Versuchs mal hier >>> Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen


----------



## BrittaModelia (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo, habe das gleiche gehabt, einfach 4,99 abgebucht ohne das ich irgendetwas bestellt oder auf ein SMS geantwortet habe. Allerdings lautete die Nummer von wapimo.com  60660, ich habe auch STOP Content geschickt und eine Nachricht bekommen: Der Dienst wurde gestoppt. Hoffentlich ist es jetzt OK aber die 4,99 sind weg das finde ich echt schlimm so eine Abzocke das kann man doch nicht so mitmachen!


----------



## RedheadEssen (30 Juli 2013)

Eure letzte Antwort ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber es gibt sie immer noch...
Allerdings habe ich weder irgendeine Vorwarnung bekommen, noch habe ich irgendwelche SMS bekommen! Am Ende des Monats standen 24,95 Euro auf der Telefonrechnung! Für irgendeine 0800-Nr.! Wir dachten schon, die Kids hätten irgendwas mit dem Handy angestellt...
Am Ende des nächsten Monats bekam ich dann eine SMS von "60660" in der stand, das ich bisher 24,95 Euro für Abo's verbraucht habe. Und eine Adresse unter der man die Abo's verwalten kann.
Dort bin ich vom Rechner aus rein (ich hab's mich mit dem Handy nicht getraut) und das Abo kündigen können.
Danach habe ich etwas im Internet darüber gesucht und eure Seite hier gefunden.
Ich habe die SMS mit "STOP Content" trotzdem noch mal geschickt und sofort die Nachricht bekommen, das der Dienst gestoppt wurde.
Das ist doch wirklich alles unfassbar!!
Danke für diese Seite hier!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2013)

60660 - bist Du sicher, dass es um wapimo.com geht?
Diese Nummer scheint diverse Angebote zu beinhalten. Etwas unklar...
https://www.google.de/search?num=100&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=60660 mehrwertdienste&oq=60660

Wer Zeit hat, sollte sich diesen Laden mal näher anschauen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/wapimo-com-88044.32960/#post-319978


----------



## Yvonne78 (31 Juli 2013)

Hallo

Auch meine Frau wurde Opfer dieser ABZOCK GESCHICHTE !!!!
25 Euro futsch weg !!
Auf STOP content kam keine SMS zurück ... sie hat es so geschrieben wie es hier beschrieben wurde.

Wie geht man denn bitte weiter vor ?? Anzeige wegen betrug ?
Kann man die Kohle irgendwie wieder bekommen ?
Was macht ihr denn alle die geschädigt wurden ?

Wenn ich hergehe und bei meinem Anbieter alle drittanbieter sperren lasse  kann ich mir doch gar nichts mehr an Apps runter laden oder ? Sind ja dann gesperrt ?!?

Lg
Yvonne


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Juli 2013)

Yvonne78 schrieb:


> Wie geht man denn bitte weiter vor ?? Anzeige wegen betrug ?


Bringt ihr den Betrag auch nicht wieder zurück und dich Chance, dass eine Straftat nachgewiesen werden kann, liegt bei genau 0.



Yvonne78 schrieb:


> Kann man die Kohle irgendwie wieder bekommen ?


Guckst du hier:





bernhard schrieb:


> Hier steht alles Wichtige: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


 


Yvonne78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hergehe und bei meinem Anbieter alle drittanbieter sperren lasse kann ich mir doch gar nichts mehr an Apps runter laden oder ? Sind ja dann gesperrt ?!


Alternative Zahlungsweise statt der Abrechnung über die Telefonnummer wählen (z. B. Kreditkarte).


----------



## Nadine20 (7 November 2013)

Guten Morgen meine Lieben,

heute früh's bin ich mit meinem Ipad (3. Genereation) über Safari ins Internet (Wlan) gegangen. Als ich versuchte eine Werbeanzeige wegzuklicken wurde ich auf Wapimo weitergeleitet. Die Seite forderte mich auf, meine Wi-fi Verbindung zu trennen um ein anderes Gerät welches ich gewinnen könnte über mein 3G-Netz zu finden. Habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht, habe mir kurz das Impressum angeschaut (ergo durch die Seite geklickt) und habe dann die Seite verlassen. Da ich es aber nicht auf sich beruhen lassen wollte, hab ich Mal gegooglet und bin dann auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 

Meine Frage; Ich habe keine große Lust auf eine Überraschung am Ende des Monats, zumal das Ipad über meine Mutter läuft- ist auch ein Vertrag über Telekom. Könnte es nun möglich sein, dass sie durch das betreten der Seite schon meine Ipad-"Handynummer" haben und ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe? Auch über Wlan?

Finds schon ziemlich dreist, dass solche Fishing-Seiten sich hinter normaler Werbung verstecken. In diesem Fall war's irgendein Skype-Fenster. 
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Beste Grüße
Nadine


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2013)

Nadine20 schrieb:


> Könnte es nun möglich sein, dass sie durch das betreten der Seite schon meine Ipad-"Handynummer" haben und ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe? Auch über Wlan?


Eher nicht, da die Abrechnung über eine bestehende Verbindung mit Mobilfunknummer erfolgen würde.


----------



## Nadine20 (7 November 2013)

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Antwort!! 
Dann hab ich vielleicht nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2013)

Nadine20 schrieb:


> Meine Frage;Könnte es nun möglich sein, dass sie durch das betreten der Seite schon meine Ipad-"Handynummer" haben und ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe? Auch über Wlan?



Wenn die das könnten, würden sie dich nicht auffordern, das WLAN zu verlassen und dann ne Handyverbindung aufbauen 
Ich nutze mein Tablet auch nur via WLAN und noch nie eine dementsprechende Zahlung auf meiner Handykarte gehabt.
WLAN überträgt eine IP ohne Handydaten.
Es wird auch keine Telefonnummer des IP-Zuganges beim normalen Internet übertragen.


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2013)

Nicht vergessen, die Vertragstaschendiebe sperren zu lassen:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


----------



## Nadine20 (7 November 2013)

Ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall mehr aufpassen wann/wie ich das Mobileinternet auf meinem Tablet nutzen werde (wenn ich es denn nutze) und Mal zur Telekom gehen und die Drittanbieter sperren lassen, vorsichtshalber. 
Herzlichen Dank liebes Team


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2013)

Nadine20 schrieb:


> ...dreist, dass solche Fishing-Seiten sich hinter normaler Werbung verstecken. In diesem Fall war's irgendein Skype-Fenster...


Dann verdient Skype da eben mit. Wie andere app-Anbieter auch. Oder Suchmaschinenanbieter. Wäre das Internet wirklich kostenlos, würden sich nicht ein paar Firmen dumm und dämlich verdienen. Betrug und Abzocke im Internet sind politisch gewollt, weil der politische Wille sich nach den paar Hanseln richtet, die damit noch reicher werden. Das ist jetzt philosophisch, stimmt aber trotzdem.


----------

